# Dennis Green Loses It



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Anyone else see Denny after the game?

He took the Vikings curse with them. Wow what a choke.

I can't believe Chicago won.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Wow talk about a choke! What happened!!!?!!!????

I just got back home and am now only hearing clips from ESPN top ten... when I left it was like 20-0 Cards....

Guess I gotta wait for the complete video highlights..


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Sweet! Maybe I'll get a few more fancy points... 8)

What did he say?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Wow I just saw Denny's press conference after the game! He really tripped out! I feel bad for the guy... he just can't get a break.. His team really deserved that win...

:eyeroll:

Leinert really stepped up on MNF with that performance! He deserves some major kudos for performing under pressure against one of the great NFL defenses this year.

Dennis said "The BEARS ARE WHO WE THOUGHT THEY WERE DAMMIT..THAT'S WHY WE TOOK THE FIELD! IF YOU WANT TO CROWN THEM.. WELL THEN CROWN THEIR AZZ!BUT THEY ARE WHO WE THOUGHT THEY WERE AND WE LET THEM OFF THE HOOK! " etc etc etc ad nauseum

Lol it was pretty darn entertaining but I'd be as pO'd as him after losing like that...

Ryan


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

They're thinking Denny won't last the season down there. KQRS played a bit from 9 years ago this morning when he went off the deep end too...............Maybe the Cardinals will wise up faster than the Vikes did and dump the guy.........sure, he could win during the regular season, but do I need to remind anyone of the 41-0 loss to the Giants????


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

Denny always was pretty good at finding a way to lose a game. I think he perfected it when he coached the Vikings.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

That will be the End of Green no excuse for that! That game hurt so much I felt it way over here in New England.


----------

